# What Zodiac sign do you think Gollum is?



## Prissy_Hobbit (Jun 9, 2011)

*What Zodiac sign is Frodo*

Curious. Its probaly under my nose...


----------



## Bucky (Jun 9, 2011)

Is this a serious question?

Do you think the zodiak mattered to JRR Tolkien, a devout Catholic, lol?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't think Middle Earth had the same constellations that Earth does and even then, the elves probably wouldn't see the same types of things the Greeks/Romans did on our plane of existence, they probably saw things that they could relate to such as the Valar and the Maiar and things soon to come (Sauron's rise to power, Numenor etc.). And also, Tolkien was a devout Catholic and wouldn't have worried/included such things.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 9, 2011)

Actually, I think that ME inhabitants saw the same constellations as we do. However, they gave them different names that related to their history. 
If one of the ME cultures came up with a Zodiac, what do you think it would include?


----------



## Prissy_Hobbit (Jun 9, 2011)

Bucky said:


> Is this a serious question?
> 
> Do you think the zodiak mattered to JRR Tolkien, a devout Catholic, lol?


 
_I'm_ a Catholic :*cool::*) and yes it is a question on my mind. :*)


----------



## Sulimo (Jun 10, 2011)

> If one of the ME cultures came up with a Zodiac, what do you think it would include?



That's an interesting thought. I figure that it would probably vary by race. For instance Hobbits would most likely have more agricultural related constellations. Such as the plowman, the mill, or the scythe.

I think somewhere in The Silmarillion there is a reference to Orion by a different name, and I always saw Earendil's guiding ship as a reference to Polaris. I may reread the scene in the Silmarillion where Varda makes the new stars. I think that is where it is at.


----------



## Bucky (Jun 10, 2011)

catriona88 said:


> _I'm_ a Catholic :*cool::*) and yes it is a question on my mind. :*)


 
I noticed you excluded the word devout....

Are you aware of what scripture says about such things?

it calls them witchcraft or 'divination'. Plain & simple. :*down

The Living God wants us looking to Him for answers, not the stars, although 'the heavens do declare the glories of God' when looked at correctly, such as the birth of Christ, and His return.


----------

